# Thanks Nikolay...I love my new lights!



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

Thanks to Niko, I now have some really nice ultra thin lights that replaced my 4 AH supply DIY light kits that were incased in a canopy that took up most of the top of the tank. Hubby still hasn't gotten around to mounting the ballasts yet. These aren't the best pictures but hopefully they will get the point across. This tank is in a narrow area and it's hard to back up enough to get the whole tank in the picture. Especially since I dropped my wide angle lens and managed to put it out of commission.

This setup includes:
2 [email protected] Giesemann 6000K Midday Sun T5 bulbs
2 Fulham Workhorse Long 5 ballasts
Tek 2 TS Parabolic Retrofit Reflectors
and other misc. parts

Here's what I have now.










Here's the whole tank with both lights on. I had to really work with the shutter speed to keep the photo from being over-exposed because of the brightness of the lights.


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

I also got 30 of these Congo Tetras from Nikolay and Pedro and they are gorgeous under these lights. These guys are very iridescent...these photos don't do them justice. They also don't believe in staying still so it was a challenge to get a decent shot of them.

Here comes the calvary!










Group shot.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Sorry to butt in on DFWAPC's site, but I can't let a picture of so many congos go by without saying FABULOUS!

They're going to get bigger you know.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey, KJM, how about you upload those photos to the DFWAPC web site gallery?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice to see the Congo's doing fine.


----------



## speakerguy (Sep 1, 2007)

Beautiful tank, and wonderful Congo's. Nice to see that they school too!


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

BryceM said:


> Sorry to butt in on DFWAPC's site, but I can't let a picture of so many congos go by without saying FABULOUS!
> 
> They're going to get bigger you know.


Thanks and Yep, I know they will get bigger...the lone albino tetra in the picture below is a good example of what size they will end up looking like. I had 6 of the albinos and they sort of hung out together but never did what I consider schooling like this group does...I ended up losing all but this one to an unfortunate incident of not QT'g new fish. Lesson learned!

When I went to Nikolay's house to pick these up, he had well over 100 of them in a large tank. We just sat there and were mezmorized by them for the longest time...very thereputical!


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice lights Kjm. You're probably getting better coverage and less heat also.

Mike


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Kim, Fish Paradise over in South Fort Worth has albino congos. You might want to get some to school with the others. It would be a nice contrast.


----------

